# Albert Barnes



## Barnpreacher (Nov 18, 2007)

> Though a Presbyterian, Barnes argued that man possesses freewill; he urged his auditors exercise their power of choice, and to respond to God’s offer of salvation. These views brought him into serious conflict with strict Calvinists. After the publication of his commentary on Romans, Barnes was charged with doctrinal heresy, and put on trial (1835) by his presbytery. Ultimately, the church’s general assembly acquitted him, though with some censure. His teaching on “unlimited atonement” (contra Calvin) helped generate a split in the Presbyterian Church in 1837.



Adam Clarke & Albert Barnes: Scholars from the Past : ChristianCourier.com

Is this information accurate? The first sentence looks like a typical misunderstanding of Calvinism. Unless Barnes didn't believe the will was in bondage to sin, which I have a hard time believing he didn't. What about his teaching on unlimited atonement was contra Calvin?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 18, 2007)

Barnes was a VERY controversial exemplar of the so-called New School Presbyterianism (aka New School Calvinism). Participating in the Second Great Awakening, these scholars watered down their Calvinism out of a belief that it would further the outcome of revivalism. Barnes was a classic 4-point Calvinist and associated with folks such as Henry B. Smith and Lyman Beecher.

Scholars have differed on whether the New School Calvinists were the precursors of liberalism or fundamentalism! About the only point of connection I can think of is that they both disliked historic Calvinism and reacted against it.


----------

